# Interesting mud ring



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like it's intended to be a bump guard


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

+1 .


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

Fibes said:


> Looks like it's intended to be a bump guard


Yes it is for some reason the run into the wall with these. 










This stopped them from constantly breaking switches off.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I am dissapoint. I was really hoping that there was no reason for it, other than they had screws that were too long, and nothing to cut them with. Apparently I have been doing service work behind hacks too long.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

When I saw the first pic I almost fell off the can laughing but I feel dumb that I didn't think about a bump guard and that I didn't come up with that idea first. I will use that idea some where


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

The safety nazi in me worries about sharp edges inside the ring, but then I got over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

One day this new guy installed a bunch inside out, not as a joke, but
that's how he thought they worked - 1/2" drywall, the front of
the ring would have been 1" inside the surface of the drywall. :huh:

Took a while to explain to him that they were backwards, he didn't 
last long.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

that install is completely HACK !!!

there are many ways to protect the switches . 
I would have used a WP cover or switch guards just give 2 examples.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> that install is completely HACK !!!
> 
> there are many ways to protect the switches .
> I would have used a WP cover or switch guards just give 2 examples.


Brian John uses the saying "WIT", for What's In Truck.

In this case, I think this was WIMS, for What's In Maintenance Shop. Pretty hack, but it does the job.


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Plaster Rings*

I had a green apprentice one time, showed him how to put on a couple then went off to something else. Got a call on the radio from the Boss Man to meet him in the room. The apprentice had put all the mud rings on inverted. The boss man pulled out his knife , handing it to me and told me to go and cut off the apprentices balls RIGHT NOW. and he was serious.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Podagrower said:


> I am dissapoint. I was really hoping that there was no reason for it, other than they had screws that were too long, and nothing to cut them with. Apparently I have been doing service work behind hacks too long.


i thought it was a anti-tampering device with the cover removed.:laughing:

warehouse traffic hits stuff all the time. electrical apparatus doesn't stand a chance against a forklift when bumped. if the switches is all that gets broke, good. usaully the pipe/boxes get tore off of building supports/colunms.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i would have used a couple of decora spec grade switches instead.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Brian John uses the saying "WIT", for What's In Truck.
> 
> In this case, I think this was WIMS, for What's In Maintenance Shop. Pretty hack, but it does the job.


 
I call it WTF. What The FxxK were you thinking when you did that !


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

gleeming said:


> Yes it is for some reason the run into the wall with these.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11891
> ...


As far as the mud ring, it's not what I would have done or used, but it works.

Is that a stairway on the back wall in the picture? If it is, I think they have bigger safety issues to worry about than the use of the mud ring. I imagine that there is a doorway behind the rolls of paper and a short walkway leading to the stairway. Think about what a 3000-4000 lbs. roll of paper does when it falls from a height of 10-15 feet. We have had them fall from a height of 30 feet when the roll grabber didn't squeeze enough. It was enough to make spider web cracks in the concrete and the pad was 12" thick in that location


----------

